# Three Horses Stolen in Dorset



## Vicky4567 (4 April 2012)

http://www.dorset.police.uk/Default.aspx?page=5945


----------



## horseluver4eva (5 April 2012)

aww i hope they are found soon. ill keep an eye out and a ear open


----------



## PeterNatt (7 April 2012)

HORSE THEFTS IN STURMINSTER NEWTON &#8211; WITNESS APPEAL

Officers are appealing for witnesses and anyone with information to come forward after three horses were stolen from a field in Sturminster Newton.

The thoroughbred horses &#8211; a 12-year-old15.3hh light bay mare, a 16.2hh three-year-old bay gelding and a 16hh two-year-old dark bay filly with a white hind sock &#8211; were stolen from a field near Okeford Hill in Hazelbury Bryan between 5pm on 29 March and 6.30am on 30 March 2012. All three horses are micro chipped.
The mare is due to foal any day now and had a red halter around its head. 
Police Constable Julie Pearson, of Shaftesbury Police, said: "I believe that the horses may have been led out of the field through a gate which is not locked since it is located along a public bridleway.
&#8220;It is possible that the horses were taken down a nearby track to the road where they were loaded into a lorry before being driven away. 
"I would like to speak with anyone who may have seen a lorry or other large transporter in the area overnight on 29 March.
&#8220;I am also keen to speak to anyone who saw any suspicious activity in the Okeford Hill area at the time of theft or anyone with information about those responsible.
"I would urge any livestock traders or auctioneers who believe they may have been offered the stolen horses to contact me as soon as possible.&#8221; 
Witnesses and anyone with information should call Dorset Police in confidence on 101 quoting incident number 30:161. Alternatively, call the free and anonymous Crimestoppers line on 0800 555 111 where mobile phone tariffs may apply.


----------



## hobo (9 April 2012)

Found safe and well on Saturday.


----------



## cally6008 (9 April 2012)

I have asked for confirmation of this


----------



## horseluver4eva (10 April 2012)

im really pleased to hear that


----------



## maisie2011 (11 April 2012)

It would appear that Dorset Police are not aware of the return of these three horses, so confirmation and clarification is needed please


----------



## lurcher98 (11 April 2012)

If they're in the field I thought they were from then either they're back or there's different horses in there


----------



## maisie2011 (12 April 2012)

Confirmation from Dorset Police that these horses are back home.  It would appear they were found in a nearby field.  See http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/lostStolen.aspx for more details


----------



## PeterNatt (13 April 2012)

I am pleased to hear that these horses have been recovered.  I assume this means that the horses simply strayed out of their fields rather than having been let out or an attempt made to steal them.  How far did they travel?


----------

